# MUMBAI | Indiabulls Sky Suites | 291m | 810ft | 75 fl | U/C



## sixsigma1978 (Dec 19, 2009)

One of the first projects announced in a series of redevelopments of former textile mill lands in South Mumbai, the tower will be Mumbai's first purely commercial skyscraper to break ground -- all other skyscrapers being purely residential or mixed residential/hotel. Not only does it herald the next phase of high-quality but infrastructure-intensive commercial skyscraper development in Mumbai, but it is also an indication of what the redevelopment of the massive mill lands and slums in the next 5 years will mean for Mumbai and her booming skyline.

This project consists of a multi building development. The scope includes a design for the Sky Suites, a 75 story, 810 ft (247 m) tower that will contain apartments, parking and related amenity in a 1,830,800sf (170,000sm) building envelope. Other parcels to be developed for residential use include the Sky Tower, which will stand at a height of 945 ft (288 m) when completed.


http://www.lera.com/projects/in/indiabullsresid.htm


















*Thanks to Jai, IU for ALL the updates*


----------



## flyinfishjoe (Mar 20, 2010)

They're not the same.


----------



## binhai (Dec 22, 2006)

810 and 945 ft aren't supertalls


----------



## India101 (Jul 22, 2008)

Sixsigma, you have posted updates of the Finance Center not Sky Suites u/c.


----------



## skyperu34 (May 25, 2003)

Very nice design, the gardens in the facade gives the project elegancy and ecologycal personality.


----------



## sixsigma1978 (Dec 19, 2009)

India101 said:


> Sixsigma, you have posted updates of the Finance Center not Sky Suites u/c.


Thanks 101 - this projects a fucking nightmare to keep track of. Starting from the name changes to the last minute design changes - but for IU's quick eye - this would've resembled the first render. Is there a singular render of the project? All I could find was the render in the first image.

I've changed the original images and specs and its clearly not a super tall now. Mods please move this appropriately.


----------



## Kmentn (Nov 6, 2008)

Updates please!?


----------



## Jai (Jan 5, 2003)

First, a larger rendering:


deekshith said:


> from indiabulls analyst presentation


(Sky suites on left)


Updates....

Feb:


Coolguyz said:


>


Mar:


Coolguyz said:


> After being ignored by sky forest and IB India one centre, this one is all set to move upwards, cranes by Potain are being assembled(everything in yellow)


Apr:


Coolguyz said:


> looks like 3 cranes are the norms everywhere,


May:


Coolguyz said:


>





Savz said:


> *"Indiabulls Sky Suites - Update 30-05-2011"*
> Copyright @ Savio F
> 
> In the foreground,


Aug:


Coolguyz said:


> Work now movin on
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## japanese001 (Mar 17, 2007)

sixsigma1978 said:


>


Interesting design


----------



## n20 (Oct 13, 2012)

Update on Sky Forest:



deekshith said:


> Jan 26th 2012.
> 
> Photo copyright: firoze shakir photographerno1


----------



## n20 (Oct 13, 2012)

Aerial view update from the Mumbai sub forum:



jinka sreekanth said:


> january 10
> 
> photocopyright ER


----------



## n20 (Oct 13, 2012)

Latest update as of January 19th, from the Mumbai sub forum:-



deekshith said:


> Photo copyright: Captain Iso
> 
> Jan 2.


----------



## n20 (Oct 13, 2012)

Sky Suites seems to be at this stage; no recent progress.

Will post updates when progress is posted in the Mumbai sub-forum:




Savz said:


> 14-10-2012 IB Sky Suites Update
> [email protected]


----------



## n20 (Oct 13, 2012)

Awaiting recent updates;March 2012:




Ashbaggins said:


> Some photos of the Indiabulls Financial Centre and the Sky Suites construction site.
> 
> Copyright: Ashbaggins


----------



## n20 (Oct 13, 2012)

March 2nd photo update:



Coolguyz said:


> work has started on this one too
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## n20 (Oct 13, 2012)

*Potains for Indiabulls*

The IB Sky Suites is using two of the Potains cranes, IB Sky Forest is using four Potains and IB Sky is using two Potains. 

The cranes spend around 50 percent of their time handling steel reinforcement, 40 percent lifting the concrete formwork and 10 percent placing concrete by bucket. Loads range between two and 2.5 tonnes.


----------



## n20 (Oct 13, 2012)

May 9, 2013; not the best pic but construction is ongoing-



Coolguyz said:


>


----------



## pieterpieter (Jan 11, 2011)

Nice buildings!!


----------



## n20 (Oct 13, 2012)

Latest update (June 29th) of Indiabulls Sky Suites; courtesy Coolguyz:



Coolguyz said:


> Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## n20 (Oct 13, 2012)

pieterpieter said:


> Nice buildings!!


Thank you for your nice comment, Pieterpieter!

The citypixels website looks pretty cool. 
Is there an English version to it as well?


----------

